# Dale's workshop



## dale205mills

Good day for me today. I got the keys to my new house and even better I got into the workshop and now all the fun and game's can start. The workshop is 23 foot long by 16 foot wide and I have allso got a massive hard standing. My plan for the workshops is to start by painting the floor, which I have started today, Then move onto drylineing it out so it will be warm in the winter and cool in the summer also going to put a false floor in the roof for more storage. I have also got to redo all the electrics in there as a cowboy done the wireing and there is bare wires. Take a look at my pictures and enjoy



























Before I put the first coat of paint down



















Bad electrics


----------



## a15cro

Nice space.:buffer:


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Very nice mate. Pity the entrance to it isnt on your property though.


----------



## dale205mills

sxi boy, I am the only person with right of way to my garage and there is no need for other people to go round there also there is to space for two cars in front of my garage door, The plan is to put in a set of french doors in on my land, so I wont have to open the garage door to get in my garage but hay not all things can be right, still better then a drive way like I had before


----------



## chris l

Nice would love somewhere like this


----------



## Pandy

Uber jealous! :doublesho

Thats gonna be awesome when finished mate


----------



## [email protected]

Great Garage Or Get Away From Missus , Love The Size Keep Us Up Dated


----------



## tonz

Nice space , can't beat having somewhere to disappear to :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall

Looks a great size wouldn't mind one of them my self :thumb:


----------



## Malcy

dale205mills said:


> The workshop is 23 foot long by 16 foot wide and I have allso got a massive hard standing.


You must really love your garage! :lol:


----------



## byrnes

Thats wicked. Shocking electrics tho!


----------



## green-blood

That is a superb space.... the hardstanding will make a great wash bay too

I note you make zero reference and no pictures of the house...sure thats just for sleeping in !!!


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guys for all your kind words. 

I only brought the house for the garage as a little hide away, the girlfriend is in charge of the house and she is doing all painting as I am busy with the workshop.

I will be posting some pictures later on tonight of my painted garage floor and the two sheds, which will be used as storage for all my car parts

Keep up the good comments guys


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking hide away Dale:thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

Update time, just some pictures of my painted workshop floor from all the corners to give a better picture of the size of the space inside, also a picture of my two parking spaces in front of the workshop and pictures of my two shed, which will be used for storge of my spare car parts.

Enjoy














































parking for two cars










storage sheds



















Basic lighting, which will be striped out and redone with more lights










A view of my house from the garage










Nexted update will be very soon :thumb:

Dale


----------



## jasonbarnes

awesome space i can see that turning into a very nice detailing den i'm very jealous of you :thumb: hope you enjoy it


----------



## Multipla Mick

Nice to see someone getting their priorities right when house hunting :thumb: That is a cracking workshop... :argie:


----------



## chris141

Nice workshop:thumb: get some wall mounted lights as well i find them excellent when polishing and waxing:buffer:


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guys for the kind words, messing about with my cars is what life is all about.

I will be getting my drawing board out and plan where to put the lights to get the most out of them


----------



## Miglior

very nice mate, a good getaway from the missus haha!


----------



## hallett

very nice mate, would love a garage/workshop like that

also subscribed :thumb:


----------



## caddyman

sod the workshop - how much you want for the caddy pick up?????


----------



## The Cueball

lucky bar stewart......

looks great!

:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

loving that mate am very jealous:thumb:

Subscribed


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks again guys for the kind words.

I am still undersided on what colour to paint my little caddy :lol:

If things go to plan should be all done and up an running in a month or two.

My cousin should turn up today to measure how much insulation, plaster board, wood for the frame work and boards for the false floor in the loft and I am also planing on getting the workshop plastered so I got nice smooth walls he is sorting that side sort of the project out, that is his job .

My Dad should be round towards the end of the week to measure up how much power cable, plug sockets, switches, lights, armour cable from the house to the garage we need and the main thing plastic air hoses for my compresser so I can have points all round my workshop to make it easyer to use my air tools, that is his job 

I will have some pictures up later tonight on what I will be haveing in the workshop if I have time.

Dale :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos

Very nice buddy, hope you enjoy it, there is nothing like having a workshop, i love going to mine and tinkering put kettle on, my own little world just me and the cosworth LOL.


----------



## T4_ANNI

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker

should this not be epoch's garage the sequel?

as it sounds like something of the same idea


----------



## dale205mills

ghost walker, you are so right there it is a seguel to epoch's one, His garage has been a a real help in planning my workshop and getting a idea what works best


----------



## dale205mills

Little update, I got my insulation today for my walls and I will be getting the rest on saturday if all go's to plan, should be nice and warm  also put my 205 in there to see how I get on with space and help me plan the layout, I also took pictures of the storage space in my workshop loft, which I will be puting flooring down














































Dale


----------



## bilabonic

Where/what type paint you get for floor mate looking to do mine soon.

Cheers


----------



## dale205mills

I havent got a clue where the floor paint came from, My dad picked it up a while ago sorry.


----------



## North east Car Care

Any updates Dale??


----------



## dale205mills

none at the moment, just waiting to measure up what wood I need to dry line it out and how meny sheets of wood I need to do the ceiling and walls, updates will be very soon

Dale


----------



## Craigo

absolutely quality garage there mate, plenty of room for 2 205's really!! makes me realise how small my garage is, i can get my 205 in, but cant work around it!  love the idea of insulating it and drylining it out, will make it much more comfortable!


----------



## dale205mills

Hello every one, Sorry I have been quiet for a while with the progress in my garage, been haveing problems with my internet, any way I have now got a ceiling in my garage with a nice big hatch to get into the loft of it, I have allso built myself a workbench, which needs finishing off and clear it of all the crap that has found its way onto. The next thing on the list is to do the lighting and put down the insulation and board up in the loft so I have got loads of storage.

Enjoy the photos :thumb:


----------



## declanswan

Looking good mate


----------



## jamest

Looks good, how much room do you have up in the loft section?


----------



## North east Car Care

Looking good Dale:thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guy's for the kind words

jamest, there is a meter and a half head room up in the loft, take a look threw my post's and you will see pictures of my loft.


----------



## dale205mills

Little update, My workshop has now got a front door and my workbench has got a alloy sheet over it for protection of the wood and for the light, so it easyer for me to see what I am doing. Sorry if the pictures are a little bit dark but I haven't redone the lights yet


----------



## dale205mills

The black bit of metal is for when I have to use a punch to punch something out and it protects the alloy, I do love abit of thick metal.


----------



## robertdon777

Looking great, nice big space for the 205. Its nice to have your own place to work on them - as you know they do need looking after!


----------



## Epoch

Loving the worktop protection, makes it easier to look after and suitable for the job to be done


----------



## Phil H

excellent stuff! keep the pics coming!


----------



## Breeze_Blue

thats is starting to look like one impressive space, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave Richardson

Great place Dale, I envy you

Dave:thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guy's for all the kind words, I am only building my ultimate workshop so I can restore my silver 205 in peace and quiet, with all my tools round me, then I will move onto my other little 205 and build something crazy out of it to have some fun with.


----------



## dale205mills

little update I have just laid all my insulation in my workshop roof and I will be laying the floor down over the weekend if all go's to plan.


----------



## RP Stevie

Great job, I moved house for a garage a while ago to but it not as big as yours. Makes the 205 look tiny!


----------



## dale205mills

Hi every one, nice big update.
loft space done.
































loft space full up with spare peugeot 205 parts
























Most recent photos of the workshop, put up some more shelveing and putting stuff in the right place, I have been buying more machines and I will let the photos do the reast of the talking.
























































































My next plan is to give my workshop a big clean, as I have been been painting parts for the underside of my peugeot 205, ready for this years shows and there is over spray every where, but my workshop was built to be worked.

I am looking at building another one on my hard standing ground to put my 205's into, which will only be used for detailing.

Enjoy guy's


----------



## big ben

very nice


----------



## dale205mills

I have just takeing a few snaps to show every one a working workshop


----------



## stoke st

u could try keeping it a bit tidy, whats the car under cover


----------



## dale205mills

chippy30 said:


> u could try keeping it a bit tidy, whats the car under cover


It is allways clean in there, just waiting to finish painting with the spray gun and I will tidy, going to re paint the floor as I am not happy with the colour 

This is wants sat under the cover

















I collected peugeot 205's


----------



## nuttynil

Love the worked garage look you got some great tools especially the blaster the pug is clean good luck


----------



## jonmac73

loving the workshop - got some serious toys in there


----------



## dale205mills

Abit of a update on what I have been doing.


----------



## dale205mills

Now I can start on my new project, as you may see in the pictures I do work in my workshop but haveing my pride and joy in there caurses me problems, so I have decide to build another garage to put my 205 in and other cars that I may add to my collections.

I will let the photos do the talking.
























I hate tarmac, so I have taking it all up
























Now this has ment my Grass area has turned into a car park


----------



## dale205mills

I then started marking out and digging my footings for my new garage, by hand and I will nerver do that again.








http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q159/dale205mills/My%20Garden%20and%20new%20garage/garden44.jpg
































Then I moved onto pooring footings








































Now I moved onto some block work, I should of only went up one block high to make laying the floor easyer but I wanted it to look like something was happening, so I went up two block high and put batten round the top of the first block to level off.


----------



## james_death

That's a house in it's own write


----------



## dale205mills

I had enough of digging every thing out by hand, so I got this little beast for the weekend.








I used to dig out and level my new hard standing out, 15 loads of soil came out.








































































Some pictures of my garaden with mount soil all gone.
























I have had to lay out some boards for my Bmw to park on and walk to the gate and workshop with out getting muddy.


----------



## srmtor

This is awesome, im so jealous, I like the fact that your not happy with having one garage youve decided to build another!lol


----------



## ant_s

Amaizing! i was jealous of your 1st garage thinking how much i would love a space like that, and now your going to build another one! lol lucky lucky man


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guys for the kind words and all this effort for one car.


----------



## justina3

I bet your neighbours love you ! awsome looking workspace there, did you need planning concent for the second garage i been turned down twice now for a summer house / gym at the end of my garden


----------



## Griffy

Thats amazing, whereabouts in Pompey are you?


----------



## Alzak

I would be happiest man on earth if I have same size work shop as my is single garage with no space for mirrors lol


----------



## dale205mills

Portsmouth council are not to bad for planning and every thing is well away from the house and under the metre square limit.

I am up on the Hill in sunny Paulsgrove. 

If only people new on what I had to go threw to get this place.


----------



## StuaR32t

nice progress...:thumb:

I know how you feel digging by hand! never again. dug nearly a meter deep for a 9m x 4m garage!! took about a week!!!!


----------



## Guest

A seperate garage just for detailing? Some guys have all the luck lol
the 205 is looking really well in the pics! Best of luck for the rest of the build


----------



## dale205mills

The new garage is just for the 205 to be kept looking its best so yes it is just for detailing in a funny sort of way :thumb:


----------



## Spuj




----------



## ryand

nice!


----------



## Phil H

Any updates on this?


----------



## horned yo

very nice space


----------



## dale205mills

I have just smashed up over a 1000 roof tiles as hardcore. which were brand new and cost well over £500 pound. I cant do much relly till end of march time as its to cold to do big concrete work.
Did have a 205 in there til last night but that got sold on.


----------



## Kev_mk3

*[thread subscribed to]*

This is a epic thread and i LOVE the 205. Can totally understand you dont want to paint, work etc round your pride and joy to risk damaging it but is the new garage big enough? looking at the red 205 in there it looks like it will be tight


----------



## dale205mills

I am not building the new garage to work on the 205 in there, just to reverse it in, put the cover over it and walk away from it. I have got my other one to do any work on it. I am going to put my detailing stuff in there and put my 205 posters up and pictures of my 205, to show my little boy what I have been doing with the 205, when he is abit older.


----------



## Kev_mk3

thats understandable ive shown the mrs this thread and said this is what i want :lol:


----------



## dale205mills

I have told my wife to be that I am sorting the garden out first then going for planning to see what I can have built on the back of the house, going to try and go all the way up to the loft, but that will be another thread.


----------



## PaulN

dale205mills said:


> I have just smashed up over a 1000 roof tiles as hardcore. which were brand new and cost well over £500 pound. I cant do much relly till end of march time as its to cold to do big concrete work.


Why smash £500 worth of tiles????


----------



## dale205mills

My father in law changed his mind about the colour and didnt want them to go on the front of his house and brought other ones, just waiting for the old tiles to come off and I will smash them up as well. I could of sold the tiles but I wanted hardcore and I fancyed a smashing session :lol:


----------



## nogrille

sub
scribed!


----------



## dale205mills

Hi every one, Thought abit of a update would be good and show off my new Toolbox.
















































I have all so painted my back wall in white to lightin it up abit if I am working on one of my cars.
































I have had a tidy up and fitted a few little bits and a thumping stereo
















http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q159/dale205mills/My%20Workshop/marchphotos3.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q159/dale205mills/My%20Workshop/marchphotos5.jpg


----------



## james_death

Show off....:lol:


----------



## chopper602

I hope you've got decent security . . . would be a bit of a blow to get those toolboxes wheeled out by the local pikeys . . . .


----------



## dale205mills

I am a pikey as I own a transit :lol: you would be hard done by to move them boxs with out any body hearing or being able to put my car back on four wheels and move it out of the garage to wheel the box's out, then if you fancy trying to get them out the other door, you will have to be a strong man to lift them over the step and then have to move the bmw and two trucks away from the gate. Then all that would give me chance to get dressed and grab a bat and crash helmet :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

any update on this??


----------



## dale205mills

No more updates at the moment, should be starting some more ground works very soon. I have got a nice rs cosworth engine sat on my garage floor at the moment.


----------



## dale205mills

Busy weekend for me, I no have got a garage floor and footings for my new wall.


----------



## Bunji81

Holy cow!!!! Epic thread..... Keep those updates coming fella. Im so jealous


----------



## Wriggler

dale205mills said:


> Good day for me today. I got the keys to my new house and even better I got into the workshop and now all the fun and game's can start.


Did the wife have much say in the choice of house or did it all depend on the workshop. I know what mine would have to say :lol:


----------



## dale205mills

I started looking at house's and if it didnt have a workshop built or land to build on, I was moving on to the next and the wife had no choice in the matter as I was the man with the money in the bank to pay for it out right.


----------



## magpieV6

lovely, i'd be happy as a pig in sh*t in there!


----------



## Thug Pug

Great thread mate and the workshop looks as good as your 205. Looking forward to seeing it at Pugfest.

Rab E.


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guys for the kind words. My 205 is out of mot now and I dont think it will be going up to pugfest this year as I have got alot on, which I am gutted as the 205 would of been in the show and shine again.


----------



## dale205mills

I had two big piles of mud in my garden and I have started to level it out, I will get fresh soil when my wall has been put up and then I will lay the grass.


----------



## dale205mills

Hi guy's sorry for such a lond delay in updates, with going back to work and work on the 205, not had much of a chance to do any thing on the garden, but now I am going for the push and I will let the photos do the talking.


----------



## dale205mills

The plan is to finish of half the hard standing this weekend and maybe the other half the weekend after, so I have got parking back if I decide to buy a new toy for xmas. 

The garage has got to go up another 3 blocks high with the wall going up between the two rooms then a flat roof will be going on, then the other floor room can be laid and I can start running cables and getting the walls ready for plastering.

I gess you have seen the plastic sheeting over half of the garden, that is to kill off what is left of the grass/weeds ready for fresh soil and turffs to be laid next year, all the rubbish thrown over it is to keep the sheets down, I will have have a tidy in due course.


----------



## dale205mills

I have finished my car park now.


----------



## ant_s

Looks good, i'm very jealous lol.

Will you be able to get 2 car's in and out of yor car park, as in get one where the BM is and 1 next to it? Or is it a little tight to get 2 in and back off?


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks for the kind words

To be honest I wont park two cars there, the main other parking space is near the back gates for when I get my new toy. I went big so I can tuck a hot hatch up behind the bmw over the winter and still put the bmw in at a angle if thats makes sence.


----------



## ant_s

Yeah that makes sense, so you'll be able to have 3 car's parked up there, the BM, your hot hatch and one in the main space.

But, what's your new toy going to be


----------



## PootleFlump

What do your naighbours think about all this concrete!


----------



## detaillover

my neighbours would be going mental! lol lucky lad though... thats me subscribed lol


----------



## dale205mills

Ant s, Deep down I want to buy a 3 door rs cosworth as my mates have got them but its another big car to take parking space up and thats what makes me go back to what I no best peugeot 205's but I have had them for other 10 years now and now I want a mint renault 5 gt turbo to go with the 205's I own.

pootle-flump. One side has known me since I was born as my auntie and uncle owned the house for 35 years and the other has known me for a long time as well. I think there was abit of talking between them about it but I own the place out right ie no mortgage and I will do what ever I want as its mine. I only brought the place because of the land and garage for my toys and I will be running fences up both sides so they cant see in.

Detailover. Neighbours are a funny old thing relly and I mite have problems with them when I want to start on the house, ie double the size of it and I no abit of it is jealousy to be honest as I have got abit of money round me and spending it on the house but in my book if you struggle to live in a big house with all the stress and every thing else then what is the point as to me life is more important then houses and cars as we all no you cant take it with you and life is there to be enjoyed and thats what I am doing big style


----------



## dale205mills

Hi guys, sorry I have been hiding away been busy with work and I have finally got the block work finished and a roof on my garage, will be having it felted in the next few days to make it water tite .


----------



## tom-225

Looking good there mate. looks like itll make a nice dedicated detailing building


----------



## JohnnyB

Well done mate, you must be proud of all your hard work, I know I would be.


----------



## domandmel

pure epicness is all i can say mate! well jell


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks for the kinds word, every thing you see done in the garden and garage has cost me £3800, which I think is not bad but I have done pretty much all the work. I have started to drill holes for the cable to run threw for lights and sockets and the first layer of roof felt is down just got to put the other layers down and that should be done next week.


----------



## N8KOW

Anymore updates with this Dale, would like to see pics of it all finished off?


----------



## dale205mills

I haven't done anything on the Garage at the moment due to having work done on my house, I should be putting on some doors very soon and the last bit off concreting inside the room, when it is all secure I will crack on with fitting the inside out.


----------



## N8KOW

Get some pics up when you can fella, you've done a great job


----------



## Griffy

dale205mills said:


> I am up on the Hill in sunny paulsgrove.


Cool, I'm in 'sunny' North End :wave:


----------



## dale205mills

Hi guys a bit of a update, the roof is nearly finished only missing guttering, I have started fitting the insulation in the roof, I have got a garage door ready to go on just got to get a double glazed door, I have just finished laying the other room garage floor, so pretty much soon I can start fitting out the man cave and clear out the store room that it has become.


----------



## jlw41

Looks good that :thumb:


----------



## danga200

Any updates?


----------



## stevo260

very nice lol I'd love some work space like that mate oooh the things i could do in them he he (hmm car porn lol)
subscribed


----------



## Dawesy90

Amazing


----------



## M3simon

Great work. Keep going.


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks guys for the kind words, bit of a update both doors fitted, painted the outside and half of the facia and guttering all done and that should be all finished by the end of the month so I can fit out the smallest room and then move on to the bigger one, the pride and joy is in its new home as I have just finished restoring the out side of a topaz blue 205 gti and used my workshop for what it was built for.


----------



## dale205mills

I brought the topaz this time last year with a worn engine budidt it semi good condition, well I didnt do much with it and parked it up for a while as free time was not there but then it was and i cracked on, fitted a new engine and took all the trim off and polished the the car, there is still a few more bits to do like fitting the right seats but I wanted a cheap 205 to drive.


----------



## dale205mills

When the outside of the garage is finished then hopefully next month I will start fitting it out inside I found a video on you tube that has given me some ideas on how I want to do it


----------



## TopSport+

it looks very nice, car:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Great Work...:thumb:

So when is the Third Building Due....:lol:


----------



## dale205mills

if the house behind me comes on the market that has a double so i can put the two or even three 205's together  I have had enough of this building lark, got to do the house next to keep the wife happy.


----------



## CTR De

epic thread :thumb:


----------



## Beanman

Awesome, makes me want to go tidy mine further and build some stuff!
Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

Hello every one sorry for the long delay, been busy with working on the cars and working. I have put in battens in my little room of my garage and that is ready for insulation and boarding, it is full up with all the stuff out of the garage at the moment, that is next on the list after the big garage, what I have been up to in insulation in roof and boarding so it is ready for the plasterer to come, I have all so been stud walling the walls of the garage and cutting insulation to go in between, I have got a bit more to do then it will be boarded out and plasterer in, fingers crossed it will been done by the end of the month and I can fit it out as you no I will let the photos do the explaining.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected]

Good work am envious.

I have a single skin garage and would like to insulate the walls and ceiling, so would i have to put that membrane to the brickwork first then insulate and board? struggling to find any info out.


----------



## dale205mills

I made the stud wall frame up on the floor and tacked the plastic sheet to it on the back, then but it up against the wall and screwed it to the floor and ceiling, there is all so a cap between the wall and sheeting, I have all so painted the walls to stop any damp coming threw.


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update put the boards up on the walls yesterday and now I have to put the fancy bits up round the top edges and get the plasterer in, oh and I painted the floor.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Love this, looking forward to the house build too lol


----------



## dale205mills

Update today, had plasterer up last weekend to do garage and put up coving and this weekend I have been painting the ceiling and getting the walls ready for my chosen colour. I have all so just finished giving the floor another coat of paint but will take photos of that tomorrow.







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shudaman

Lovely!


----------



## VRS James

Great work


----------



## dale205mills

The wife has put her mark on the garage and picked the colour for the walls and that is a light gray, it do look very good with white ceilings and dark gray floor


----------



## shudaman

Love the colour!
Im doing my cabnits in a slightly darker grey


----------



## dale205mills

Thanks, I have got white cabinets going in, shelves are going black, metal cabinet is getting sticker bombed as it is light gray and cable truck-en is being done in black and discreetly.


----------



## shudaman

Sounds good


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update, shelves and made up and cupboards are on the walls and lights up, just got to run the cables.


----------



## cheshirebert

Great man cave :thumb:
what's under the bike cover


----------



## dale205mills

cheshirebert said:


> Great man cave :thumb:
> what's under the bike cover


My little boys Yamaha pw 80 :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Awesome littles bikes!!!


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update on the garage I built, been really busy with building a recovery truck so not been working on the garage but with the dark nights coming in I thought it was time to get things moving, the ceiling has been plastered and I have fitted plywood on the walls and filled the gaps, I went for ply as this is a working room and I have got stuff to hang on the walls. I have giving the ceiling and walls a first coat this week end will do another one tonight.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## THQuattro

Great work


----------



## shudaman

Looking good!
Really need to update my thread too


----------



## waxtrucker

Your gonna have some fun in there, nice little garage


----------



## 20vKarlos

I want to see the recovery truck build! 

This should be posted ASAP :lol:


----------



## Guss

What a great space. I would be happy just to have the first one!


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update, room is painted and ready for fitting out and I have got a door for free as well.

















My other little project
















The body came off my old transit but the chassie was extended behind the cab and I didnt want to chop the chassie on my white transit so I have had to lose a foot off the bed and put a foot on the slope and remake some bits up.








This is something else that is on the go and I started to put it back together last weekend.


----------



## 20vKarlos

awesome! love the flat bed! love seeing big projects!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

What a cool space, wish I had one!


----------



## dale205mills

Floor painted and drying very well in today's weather. I have all so been out and brought the last of the electrical bits to wire the place up.


----------



## StevieM3

Loving this build thread! In the process of buying a new house which has a double and want to get it insulated and plastered. What battons did you use for the frame and type of plasterboard and insulation etc? Wondering what should be using and not sure if i need to consider damp etc.


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update, you no when your getting to the end of a workshop build when you have light in there to spend the evenings finishing all them little jobs. I have started to move some of the equipment in there, build shelves and benches and buy units.


----------



## dale205mills

I have all so done some bits on the pikey truck.


----------



## dale205mills

Bit of a update, I have built my two kitchen units.


----------



## M400BHP

good work, whats the YB for?


----------



## Farqui

Looking good, well done


----------



## dale205mills

M400BHP said:


> good work, whats the YB for?


The engine is for a moonstone 3 door.


----------



## dstill

Are you restoring a Cosworth like mate?


----------



## transtek

dale205mills said:


> The engine is for a moonstone 3 door.


Shame! I thought it was going in the Tranny!:thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

dstill said:


> Are you restoring a Cosworth like mate?


I shouldn't really be showing pictures of the cosworth as it is booked in for a photo shot when finished, the car has had a full inside and out re paint and every part of the running gear has been rebuilt or replaced.


----------



## dale205mills

transtek said:


> Shame! I thought it was going in the Tranny!:thumb:


Funny you should say that we did end up with a transit with a cosworth engine fitted a long time a go it was built by power engineering.


----------



## dstill

dale205mills said:


> I shouldn't really be showing pictures of the cosworth as it is booked in for a photo shot when finished, the car has had a full inside and out re paint and every part of the running gear has been rebuilt or replaced.


Very nice mate, I loved them when I was a lad, they were the dogs danglies, lol.


----------

